# Clenbuterol Downregulation Question



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all, just a quick question.

When using Clen for long periods of time, a lot of people use Ketotifen to combat the Beta-2 receptors downregulation issue. For those that can't

get there hands on Ketotifen tend to use Benadryl or Nytol. What I'm confused about is that Benadryl has the active ingredient "Acrivastine" where

as Nytol has the active ingredient "Diphenhydramine hydrochloride".

Which one of these ingredients actually helps with the issue of downregulation associated with long term Clenbuterol use?

I've noticed that some people on UKM seem to used Benadryl where as others use Nytol but they appear to be two completely different things.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

American Benedryl contains Diphenhydramine iirc


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

xpower said:


> American Benedryl contains Diphenhydramine iirc


So is Diphenhydramine hydrochloride is what I should be after if using Clen longer than 2 weeks mate?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

So they say,but ketotifen is the only one that has studies receptors as far as I'm aware


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

xpower said:


> So they say,but ketotifen is the only one that has studies receptors as far as I'm aware


yup, bang on mate. Ketitofen is the only proven one, however I use Tescos own version of Nytol at the 50mg dosage of Diphenhydramine hydrochloride and it works very well! 

You should start taking it pretty much as you start, and run it along side.

:thumb:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

DiggyV said:
 

> yup, bang on mate. Ketitofen is the only proven one, however I use Tescos own version of Nytol at the 50mg dosage of Diphenhydramine hydrochloride and it works very well!
> 
> You should start taking it pretty much as you start, and run it along side.
> 
> :thumb:


x2 its the diphenhydramine- the original and best anti histamine...

that being said, theres no evidence that the receptors downregulate...


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Aus,

As you know I'm using Clen for 12 weeks and I remember you linking me to the Harefield protocol where the Clen was tapered up to a dose of 720mcg

and the result was increased muscle mass and a reduction in body fat. The thing is that I can't possibly taper up to 720mcg because for one it's too

expensive LOL, and secondly, I'm plain scared to hit them kind of doses LOL.

I'm on my 3rd week of Clen now and using 200mcg and to be honest feel completely fine. The only sides I'm getting is the occasional cramping in my feet, obliques

and for some strange reason my hands LOL.

Would you recommend me to use Nytol?

The whole downregulation issue is confusing the hell out of me as on one side you've got people who say it exists, and on the other side there's people who say it doesn't

and if it does, where's the evidence LOL.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=receptor+downregulation

I believe down regulation does happen, or there is a desensitisation happening. Over the last 6 months I have recorded reduced effects from 1,3 DMAA, synephrine and prior to that ephedrine(although not as closely recorded).

I know down regulation is a reduction in the availability of the particular receptor, and so perhaps it is another mechanism acting to produce the effect. Although I will remain sceptical that it is now receptor down regulation until I find some proof otherwise. There is evidence for down regulation in response to other hormonal pathways, type 2 diabetes being one of them.

Aus, do you have any links to studies, the ones in the links above are about down regulation studies, albeit a blunt search as I am only on my phone.

I can see I have some research to do this evening.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=receptor+downregulation
> 
> I believe down regulation does happen, or there is a desensitisation happening. Over the last 6 months I have recorded reduced effects from 1,3 DMAA, synephrine and prior to that ephedrine(although not as closely recorded).
> 
> ...


Hey Diggy, I think I found an interesting one mate but it's obviously a study conducted on animals.

Link...

http://jap.physiology.org/content/91/5/2064.full

*Here's the interesting bit...*

Chronic clenbuterol administration resulted in significant repartitioning effects in the horse after only 2 wk. The time course of this change is in line with previous studies in other species (22, 23, 24, 33) that demonstrated clenbuterol-induced changes in carcass composition after 2 wk of administration. After 2 wk of treatment, there was a significant reduction in %fat and fat mass in both the drug treatment (with and without exercise) groups, with 20- and 15-kg reductions in ClenEx and Clen, respectively. However, neither drug treatment group demonstrated any further significant reductions in %fat or fat mass for the duration of the study. This rapid repartitioning and subsequent lack of change after 2 wk are consistent with receptor downregulation seen with chronic clenbuterol administration in other species (32, 39).


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey, quick question regarding down-regulation. I've been taking Clen for 2 weeks, tapering up to 140mg for the last couple of days. I intended to cycle 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off but I've just got myself some Diphenhydramine to counteract the deregulation.

Given that I've already increased to 140mg before taking the Diphenhydramine, would I be better to stop taking the Clen and run 50/100mg of Diphenhydramine for 5 days before starting the Clen again or is the mere fact I'm now taking the Diphenhydramine, be enough to reduce the Clen to a lower level.

Also, if take a 5 day break, when I start the Clen back up, what would the cycle look like for the Clen. Start back off at 40mg and slowly work back up?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

hoggig said:


> Hey, quick question regarding down-regulation. I've been taking Clen for 2 weeks, tapering up to 140mg for the last couple of days. I intended to cycle 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off but I've just got myself some Diphenhydramine to counteract the deregulation.
> 
> Given that I've already increased to 140mg before taking the Diphenhydramine, would I be better to stop taking the Clen and run 50/100mg of Diphenhydramine for 5 days before starting the Clen again or is the mere fact I'm now taking the Diphenhydramine, be enough to reduce the Clen to a lower level.
> 
> Also, if take a 5 day break, when I start the Clen back up, what would the cycle look like for the Clen. Start back off at 40mg and slowly work back up?


I've read that Diphenhydramine doesn't actually help with Beta-2 Receptor upregulation and that the only thing that does work is Ketotifen mate.


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

Contest said:


> I've read that Diphenhydramine doesn't actually help with Beta-2 Receptor upregulation and that the only thing that does work is Ketotifen mate.


Aye, plenty of mixed opinions on this, I've got no Ketoifen at the minute so based on anecdotal evidence it's worth a shot.

What I will say is that 100mg of Diphenhydramine is an interesting experience. I've taken most 1st gen and 2nd gen antihistamines for allergies but 100mg of Diphenhydramine had a gibbering wreck last night about 30mins after taking. I sat on the sofa for a good hour unsure if my my legs were going to work when I stood up, and all sorts going on with my vision.

back down to 50mg tonight.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

hoggig said:


> Aye, plenty of mixed opinions on this, I've got no Ketoifen at the minute so based on anecdotal evidence it's worth a shot.
> 
> What I will say is that 100mg of Diphenhydramine is an interesting experience. I've taken most 1st gen and 2nd gen antihistamines for allergies but 100mg of Diphenhydramine had a gibbering wreck last night about 30mins after taking. I sat on the sofa for a good hour unsure if my my legs were going to work when I stood up, and all sorts going on with my vision.
> 
> back down to 50mg tonight.


Here's some interesting information you may like to read mate.

Benadryl & Clenbuterol

I was considoring buying Nytol as I'm using Clenbuterol myself but after much reading I ditched the idea.


----------

